# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  أرقام الهواتف الضرورية في الأردن

## الحوت

أرقام الهواتف الضرورية في الأردن


أرقام الطوارئ والخدمات العامة في العاصمة

مديرية الأمن العام 196 
اعطال الهاتف 1214 
شرطة العاصمة 192 
استعلامات الملكية الاردنية 5100000 
شرطة النجدة 191 
استعلامات الهاتف 1212 
شكاوي الصحة العامة 5661171 
الاقامة والحدود 5505360 
شكاوي الفنادق 4603360 
البث المباشر 4747111/5 
شكاوي المياه 5679141 
الدفاع المدني 199 
طوارىء امانة عمان 5359970 
بنك الدم 4749121 
طوارىء الكهرباء 4790000 
حركة طائرات الملكية الاردنية 5100000 
عمليات ادارة السير 190


الوزارات

رئاسة الوزراء 4641211 
السياحة والاثار 4603360 
الاشغال العامة والاسكان 5850470 
الشؤون البلدية والقروية والبيئة 4641393 
المركز الأردني للإعلام 4604470 
الشباب والرياضة 5604701 
الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية 5666141 
الصحة 5200530 
البريد والاتصالات 5805600 
الصناعة والتجارة 5629060 
التخطيط 4644466 
الطاقة والثروة المعدنية 5863326 
التربية والتعليم 5607181 
العدل 4603630 
التنمية الاجتماعية 5931391 
العمل 5802666 
الثقافة 5696218 
المالية 4636321 
الخارجية 5735150 
سلطة المياه والري 5680100 
الداخلية 5622811 
النقل 5518111 
الزراعة 5686151 



الدوائر والمؤسسات الرسمية 

الديوان الملكي 4637341 
المعهد الدبلوماسي الأردني 5934401 
مجلس الامة 5664121 
المكتبات والوثائق الوطنية 4644985 
امانة عمان الكبرى 4636111 
الملكية الاردنية 5202000 
الاكاديمية الاسلامية للعلوم 5523104 
مركز بحوث وتطوير البادية الاردنية 5335284 
البريد الممتاز 4206352 
دائرة الاثار العامة 4644336 
الجمعية العلمية الملكية 5344701 
دائرة الاحصاءات العامة 4624313 
القيادة العامة 4622131 
دائرة الاحوال المدنية والجوازات 4636761 
المجلس الاعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 5340401 
دائرة الاراضي والمساحة 4632601 
المخابرات العامة 5865131 
دائرة الارصاد الجوية 4892408 
المركز الجغرافي الملكي 5345188 
دائرة الجمارك 4623186 
المركز الوطني لتنمية الموارد البشرية 5331451 
دائرة اللوازم العامة 5561616 
المركز الوطني للسكري والغدد الصم وامراض الوراثية 5347810 
دائرة المطبوعات والنشر 5650231 
دائرة ضريبة الدخل 4604444 
مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون 4773111 
دائرة قاضي القضاه 5607263 
مؤسسة الاسكان 4644307 
ديوان الخدمة المدنية 5604181 
مؤسسة الاقراض الزراعي 5661105 
ديوان المحاسبة 5503333 
مؤسسة التدريب المهني 5861462 
سلطة الطيران المدني 4891401 
مؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي 5501880 
سلطة المصادر الطبيعية 5857600 
مؤسسة المدن الصناعية 4022101 
سلطة وادي الاردن 5689400 
مؤسسة المناطق الحرة 05-3826429 
سوق عمان المالي 5607171 
مؤسسة نور الحسين 5606992 
مجموعة الاتصالات الاردنية 4606666 
محافظة العاصمة 5665141 
شركة الكهرباء 5858615 
محكمة التمييز والعدل 5622090 
غرفة التجارة عمان 5666151 
وكالة الانباء الاردنية 5609700 
غرفة الصناعة عمان 4643001 
مطار عمان المدني 4891401 
مركز المعلومات الوطني 5337184 
معهد الادارة العامة 5664111 
مؤسسة ادارة اموال الأيتام 5934310



المؤسسات الاكاديمية 


الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم المالية والمصرفية 5502900 
جامعة العلوم التطبيقية 05-5237181 
الجامعة الاردنية 5355000 
جامعة العلوم التطبيقية/مكتب ارتباط 5534121 
الجامعة الاسلامية/مكتب ارتباط 5346203 
جامعة القدس المفتوحة 5518752 
الجامعة الهاشمية 05-3903333 
جامعة النجاح/مكتب ارتباط 5345886 
جامعة آل البيت/مكتب ارتباط 02 -6297000 
جامعة اليرموك/مكتب ارتباط 5154420 
جامعة اربد الاهلية 02-7056680 
جامعة بير زيت/مكتب ارتباط 5527181 
جامعة الازهر/مكتب ارتباط 5696131 
جامعة جرش الاهلية 02-6350521 
جامعة الاسراء 591710 
جامعة عمان الاهلية 5336101 
جامعة البتراء 5715549 
جامعة فيلادلفيا/مكتب ارتباط 5695567 
جامعة الخليل/مكتب ارتباط 5343749 
جامعة مؤتة/مكتب ارتباط 5525263 
جامعة الزرقاء الاهلية 05 -3821100 
كلية الاميرة سميه الجامعية للتكنولوجيا 5358878 
جامعة الزيتونة 4291511 




الهيئات الدولية المعتمدة في الاردن 

السفارة الاسبانية 4614166 
السفارة التشيكية 5927051 
السفارة الاسترالية 5807000 
السفارة التونسية 5922743 
السفارة الامريكية 5906000 
السفارة الجزائرية 4641271 
السفارة الاندونيسية 5538911 
السفارة الروسية 4641158 
السفارة الأيطالية 4638185 
السفارة الرومانية 5813460 
السفارة الباكستانية 4624680 
السفارة السعودية 4630337 
السفارة البرازيلية 5923941 
السفارة السودانية 4644251 
السفارة البريطانية 5923100 
السفارة السورية 5920684 
السفارة البلغارية 5529391 
السفارة السويدية 5931177 
السفارة البوسنية 5856921 
السفارة السويسرية 5931416 
السفارة البولندية 5512593 
السفارة العراقية 4623175 
السفارة التركية 4641251 
السفارة العمانية 5686155 
السفارة الفرنسية 4604630 
السفارة اليمنية 4642381 
السفارة الفلسطينية 5677517 
السفارة اليونانية 5672331 
السفارة الفليبينية 5929402 
سفارة المانيا الاتحادية 5930351 
السفارة القطرية 5607311 
سفارة أيران 4641281 
السفارة الكندية 5203300 
سفارة الامارات العربية 5934781 
السفارة الكويتية 5675135 
سفارة البحرين 5664148 
السفارة اللبنانية 5929111 
سفارة التشيلي 5925740 
السفارة الليبية 5693102 
سفارة الصين الشعبية 5515151 
السفارة المصرية 5605175 
سفارة الفاتيكان 5929934 
السفارة المغربية 5680591 
السفارة اليابانية 5930486 
السفارة الموريتانية 5855146 
سفارة برونأي 5934006 
السفارة النرويجية 5931646 
سفارة بلجيكا 5931859 
السفارة النمساوية 4601101 
سفارة جمهورية كوريا لبجنوبية 5930745 
السفارة الهندية 4622098 
سفارة جنوب افريقيا 5921194 
السفارة الهنغارية 5925614 
سفارة سيريلانكا 5820612 
السفارة الهولندية 5902200 
سفارة كوريا الديمقراطية 56663449 



الفنادق الرئيسية في عمان 

ابجر 4648803 
تأيكي 5607114 
ار واد 4677346 
جراند بالاس 5691131 
الامبسادور 5677613 
حياة عمان 4651234 
الشرق الاوسط 5683276 
راديسون ساس 5607100 
القدس الدولي 5151121 
ريجنسي بالاس 5607000 
الكومودور 5607225 
عمان ماريوت 5607607 
أغادير 5620170 
كراون بلازا 5510001 
انتركونتننتال الاردن 4641361
مريديان عمان 5696511 
اوركيدا 5530538 
هوليدي ان 5528822

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا حوت ... :Smile:

----------


## الحوت

> مشكور يا حوت ...


لا شكر على واجب  نادر

اسعدني مرورك

----------


## بنت الاردن

شكرا على الارقام .......... :Smile:

----------


## الحوت

> شكرا على الارقام ..........


شكرا على الرد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

Thank you very much hout good job

salam

----------

